# If you have an old kindle......



## xsunnysuex (Mar 21, 2016)

You need to update it asap.

Update your Kindle now or get knocked offline


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you for that xsunnysuex


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 21, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Thank you for that xsunnysuex


Your very welcome  x


----------



## Libertad (Mar 21, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> You need to update it asap.
> 
> Update your Kindle now or get knocked offline



Cheers for that.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 21, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Cheers for that.


Also welcome.


----------



## JimW (Mar 21, 2016)

Made me check,so thanks, but I still use it and if I've read the article right since it's online it should update itself.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 21, 2016)

JimW said:


> if I've read the article right since it's online it should update itself.



Yes at the moment it will update itself.  But after tomorrow it won't be able to connect to the internet to update.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 21, 2016)

I updated mine yesterday. I don't like the way it works. I don't like the way it looks.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 21, 2016)

dessiato said:


> I updated mine yesterday. I don't like the way it works. I don't like the way it looks.


I feel like that about most updates.  In my view if it ain't broke,  don't fix it.  Hopefully you'll get used to it.   x


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 21, 2016)

dessiato said:


> I updated mine yesterday. I don't like the way it works. I don't like the way it looks.



Why  - what's changed?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 21, 2016)

The home page is different as is the library. There's, for example, no longer the little line of dots to indicate what and how much you've read. Instead it's a % which goes back to 0 if you read a book part way, part read a second book then go back to the first. There's no clear way to disconnect from the internet without using airplane mode. And I can't find a way to turn off book recommendations.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 21, 2016)

which model are you using?  mine doesn't look any different


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 21, 2016)

I synched mine (three or four times in the last week) but it doesn't look any different and the email said a letter would appear in your library when syncing was complete, which hasn't happened.  :/


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 21, 2016)

what email spanglechick ??


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 21, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> what email spanglechick ??


I've had email reminders, at least two, telling me about the need to synch.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 21, 2016)

I got an email regarding this. They must have forgotten that kindles are designed too delicately for the likes of me.


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Yes at the moment it will update itself.  But after tomorrow it won't be able to connect to the internet to update.



What do you mean it won't be able to connect to the internet to update?  I just saw this thread, and my kindle is currently on loan to someone and probably out of battery - fuck, what do I do????


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 21, 2016)

Epona said:


> What do you mean it won't be able to connect to the internet to update?  I just saw this thread, and my kindle is currently on loan to someone and probably out of battery - fuck, what do I do????


Don't panic.  This was way down the page.  

*There will be a way out of that catch–22 as well, though: download the software update for your specific Kindle from Amazon’s help page, connect your Kindle to the computer, and update over a USB cable. But it’s probably best to avoid the problem before it arrives.*

I think you can do it.  Will just be more awkward way of doing it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 21, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I've had email reminders, at least two, telling me about the need to synch.





Magnus McGinty said:


> I got an email regarding this. They must have forgotten that kindles are designed too delicately for the likes of me.




Hmmm, no email here


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 21, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> You need to update it asap.
> 
> Update your Kindle now or get knocked offline


Cheers for this. Just dug ours out of last summer holiday's suitcase and stuck it on charge.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh, I forgot. I got a load of emails and a letter too.


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 22, 2016)

What if you never connect to Amazon and only use your Kindle for reading stuff that you've put on it?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 22, 2016)

purves grundy said:


> What if you never connect to Amazon and only use your Kindle for reading stuff that you've put on it?



Never connect it to Wi-Fi?


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 22, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Never connect it to Wi-Fi?


Only once, so I could get all the Kindle functions activated. Its sole use (a very valuable one, mind) is for reading converted PDFs.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 22, 2016)

purves grundy said:


> Only once, so I could get all the Kindle functions activated. Its sole use (a very valuable one, mind) is for reading converted PDFs.



If that's all you use it for and it does that well without issue then I reckon you'll be OK. As I understand it all this update affects is connecting to wi-fi.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 22, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> which model are you using?  mine doesn't look any different


Don't know. I bought it in Edinburgh last xmas.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2016)

Mine's changed. It's also downloaded a new user's guide.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 22, 2016)

These links will help people identify which Kindle they have
Which Kindle do you have?
Amazon.com Help: Critical Software Update for Kindle E-Readers

but as xsunnysuex  says...


xsunnysuex said:


> Don't panic.  This was way down the page.
> 
> *There will be a way out of that catch–22 as well, though: download the software update for your specific Kindle from Amazon’s help page, connect your Kindle to the computer, and update over a USB cable. But it’s probably best to avoid the problem before it arrives.*
> 
> I think you can do it.  Will just be more awkward way of doing it.



Mine is from 2011 and didn't need the update for some reason.  I never got an email about this from Amazon so I assume I am OK.  I don't use my Kindle a lot, but hate updates bollocksing up (what I would consider to be) expensive gadgets for what feels like no good reason.

I could download free samples this morning and assume this means it is OK. No letter. Still have the dots. No noticeable changes afaik


----------



## 2hats (Mar 22, 2016)

I got nagged to update but the update never took so I just downloaded the firmware update and did it over a USB cable. Have to agree that the new layout is suboptimal. I also leave it in airplane mode most of the time and now it keeps nagging me about not being able to sync. 3/10.


----------



## Mr Smin (Mar 23, 2016)

dessiato said:


> The home page is different as is the library. There's, for example, no longer the little line of dots to indicate what and how much you've read. Instead it's a % which goes back to 0 if you read a book part way, part read a second book then go back to the first. There's no clear way to disconnect from the internet without using airplane mode. And I can't find a way to turn off book recommendations.


Thanks for posting that. Mine lives in airplane mode and now it's staying that way. I strip drm and manage the device via calibre anyway.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 23, 2016)

Mr Smin said:


> Thanks for posting that. Mine lives in airplane mode and now it's staying that way. I strip drm and manage the device via calibre anyway.


I use calibre too, and now it will be always on airplane mode. I like to choose when I connect to the internet.


----------

